# Wow, why didn't I think of this??



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I was looking for painter pants on Amazon, when I came across this awesome attire!!
https://www.amazon.com/Painting-Har...4&sr=1-3-dd5817a1-1ba7-46c2-8996-f96e7b0f409c


I think it even has an attachment for your coffee mug somewhere


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I am just going to pretend Indid not see that. I can only imagine how many times I things hanging off the harness would get hung up on a ladder.

Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Wait about six months, and whatever surplus is left over from the initial manufacturing run will be available at Ollie's or other job lot discounters, for about $5.00. If the initial run were 10,000 units, I'm thinking there will be about 9,995 available on the liquidation market.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Not a chance in hell I could or would work with that much crap jangling off my person.


Love the 'handy paint pail' stuck to the guys chest.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Damn. I may be a painter, but I’ve still got some dignity. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I use a five gallon bucket whenever I need to carry a bunch of crap up a ladder. The ladder hook is the best paint trade device ever invented.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

CApainter said:


> I use a five gallon bucket whenever I need to carry a bunch of crap up a ladder. The ladder hook is the best paint trade device ever invented.


Second only to the ladder!:biggrin:


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Makes even less sense when you see the video.....





Needs a carabiner on the back to hook on closet rods....perfect napping harness!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Not sure what that is hanging up in the left hand side, near his shoulder (screwdriver?). Regardless, it looks like it is poised to go right through his neck, chest, or skull if he should ever take a fall.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

RH said:


> Not sure what that is hanging up in the left hand side, near his shoulder (screwdriver?). Regardless, it looks like it is poised to go right through his neck, chest, or skull if he should ever take a fall.


One of many features...just too many to list!:biggrin:


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Lightningboy65 said:


> Makes even less sense when you see the video.....
> Kings Harness Safer, Easier, Faster way to paint - YouTube
> 
> Needs a carabiner on the back to hook on closet rods....perfect napping harness!



OMG this is hillarious. "I can safely climb the ladder with two hands" as the two rolls of tape knock him in the nuts on each wrung!!


Having a gallon of paint strapped to your chest has got to be the most ridiculous thing I have ever seen.


No need to re-invent the vastly superior painter pants, with pockets on the sides and back??


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

When I was a kid we had to construct a Rube Goldberg device in science class...it was a competition across the entire 8th grade class. I think this would have won, hands down!!!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Lightningboy65 said:


> When I was a kid we had to construct a Rube Goldberg device in science class...it was a competition across the entire 8th grade class. I think this would have won, hands down!!!


I think you meant hands free!! 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I think you meant hands free!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Nice word play! Lol


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

what in the ever livin' hell.....?


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I was looking for painter pants on Amazon, when I came across this awesome attire!!
> https://www.amazon.com/Painting-Har...4&sr=1-3-dd5817a1-1ba7-46c2-8996-f96e7b0f409c
> 
> 
> I think it even has an attachment for your coffee mug somewhere




Bahahah oh my god I just about fell over Iaughing so hard. All I can picture is seeing someone on a site rigged up with ALL THE THINGS....waddling around like a duck...

gallon of paint- check
3 types of tape- check
5 in 1- double check
Clean bucket- check
Paint brush spinner- check
Roll of paper towels- check
6 brushes- check
Color swatch book- check

Time to climb the 12 foot ladder...S*it, I left the can opener in my car. 

I just bought one as a gag gift...have the PERFECT person in mind.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

This is the guy I wanna see..not the one wearing it as a joke, but the the guy who gets defensive about his nifty harness when u ask if he has an extra brush u could borrow or if he intends to strap his kid on the back anytime soon & bring the whole family along for the ride....I just can’t


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

This just gets me rollin again...look HOW HAPPY I AM with the gallon of paint strapped to my chest, a caulking gun & brush spinner on my back that hits my leg every time I climb a rung. Just SO HAPPY.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Lightningboy65 said:


> Makes even less sense when you see the video.....
> Kings Harness Safer, Easier, Faster way to paint - YouTube
> 
> Needs a carabiner on the back to hook on closet rods....perfect napping harness!




Oh my god this kills me all over...every time he slaps that brush on & off his shoulder I lose it ....just a good ol paint brush “dust brush” slap on, slap off....


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Ya, that thing just looks dangerous. !! How much tape did he need up there.? Where the bbq? lmao.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

I think hes really on to something here. Just needs a hydration pack, a primary/backup sandwich holder and those tactical HD glasses.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

A lot of us here describe ourselves as a _One Man Band. _This rig reminds me of this:

http://www.chubbybones.com/images/onemanband1.png


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I think hes really on to something here. Just needs a hydration pack, a primary/backup sandwich holder and those tactical HD glasses.



Don't forget the 18K lumen head lamp.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Why the hell would someone need to take a brush/roller spinner up a ladder?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I just noticed that in the caulking gun he's got it loaded with silicone. That, and his brushes are covered in dried paint.


This thing is basically the gift that keeps on giving in terms of lols.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Two sheets of 80 grit paper clamped to the outside of his person? Ever hear of pockets? Maybe a little 120 grit instead?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I think hes really on to something here. Just needs a hydration pack, a primary/backup sandwich holder and those tactical HD glasses.





Wildbill7145 said:


> Don't forget the 18K lumen head lamp.


What? No puncture-proof pee bag or adult diapers within reach?


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Silly me...and I've been using a tool belt all these years.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I can’t remember how many times I’ve just gotten to the top of my 24 footer only to realize I forgot to schlep my spinner up there with me. Where has this thing been all my life?


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I think hes really on to something here. Just needs a hydration pack, a primary/backup sandwich holder and those tactical HD glasses.


That's it!!!!! That's what this harness needs..... the perfect spokes person. Who better than _*Nick Bolton*_(possibly a former Sec. Op, as claimed, IDK...but in any event a shameless self promoter), purveyor of the tactical flashlight light and lantern, tac glasses, and tac visor. And a *leader* in the industry!!!

They could put together a package deal for $199.95....no wait.....$149.95....no, an incredible $99.95 (plus S&H)....that's the price of the harness alone!!! And you get all the extras!

Act now...the first 100 callers get a second combo pack free! Just pay separate handling fee [which just so happens to equal the price of the first unit + S&H]


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

PACman said:


> Why the hell would someone need to take a brush/roller spinner up a ladder?




My very first comment to this contraption...like r u doin a lot of brush spinning up on a ladder...right next to your fresh paint?!


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Two sheets of 80 grit paper clamped to the outside of his person? Ever hear of pockets? Maybe a little 120 grit instead?




& I love that he’s in full on painters uniform...but who needs all those pockets anyways?!


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

RH said:


> I can’t remember how many times I’ve just gotten to the top of my 24 footer only to realize I forgot to schlep my spinner up there with me. Where has this thing been all my life?




Right?! I’ve been doin it wrong all this time....


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

he needs to strap a couple of brush keepers on there too.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Why settle for a couple of tools when you can have the whole shop


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> Why settle for a couple of tools when you can have the whole shop



With the biggest one being _inside_ the harness.


----------



## 54pontiac (Jan 7, 2014)

I was thinking it might be helpful to have your paint strapped to you if you're doing some precarious dormers, but I guess I've gotten along alright just using my belt and a pivot tool. I see people using it as a cheap safety harness--not.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I can only imagine having a gallon strapped to your chest, then *tool drops* bend over to pick it up, whole gallon spills right in front of you.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Those large Handy pail rectangular buckets that connect to the side of your ladder are pretty useful. You can work a roller out of it and also have a magnet for holding a brush. Helps keep thing in their place.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

The part of the video where he straps a handy bucket 2 his chest (super easily of course)...

ummm, dude!?! Did u not get the memo that the handle is for holding so its easy to climb a ladder with it?! Or as previously mentioned, have you never seen a hook & those nifty handles hanging off every gallon of paint? 

....like I said, been doin it wrong all this time. I blame everyone who taught me wrong, I’m too young to know better


----------



## Deschutes Painting (Feb 28, 2020)

That is amazing. Needs a Dring on the back so you can use it as a fall harness too.

But seriously, why don't more people in construction wear BlakLader style work pants? Dickies just don't cut it for me.


----------

